# Average amount of bacon from processed hog?



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

I just picked up a sow and boar that I'd had processed. The sow weighed in at 540 lbs and there was just 18 1# packages of bacon. That doesn't sound right to me. The total amount of cured meat was 104 #s, meaning that the two hams should have been 40 #s each, right? The biggest hog I've ever had processed was 575 and his hams were only 31#s each. Am I missing some bacon? Any ideas?

BTW the packages from both pigs were and still are kept separate. And no bacon and ham were requested from the boar.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We usually get 22 lbs per hog. But... We don't trim the bacons into beautiful rectangles so each slice is identical. If one end looks like Kentucky, we leave it there and cure it and slice it. 18 sounds OK if they put a pleasing trim on the edges. 

Also, the hog we butchered last week, DW wanted more meat left on the spare ribs, so I cut off thinner bacon. But those ribs are gonna taste great. I'm surprised she hasn't cooked all of them yet. Usually, a week after killing a hog, she starts wanting more ribs because the new ones are gone already.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Ed,

Are you processing hogs at over 500 #s and only getting 20 #s or less bacon. I got that much bacon off of small pigs before, but the bigger hogs have yielded much more. This sow was beautifully finished and judging by the other cuts of meat should have yielded much more bacon. Her hanging weight was 365#s.

Also, these are not museum quality bacon slices. They look great, but uniformity is not part of the package. The odd-shaped leftover pieces are packaged separately, and I didn't find any of those with my pick up.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We usually get them up to 350 or 400, one that was given to us weighed 850. Ours make bigger cuts than a 220 lb butcher hog, but not twice as big. 

Check your ribs and see if they are really meaty or if they are those spindly things cheap restaurants charge so much for.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

I weighed the ham steaks and ham hocks. They weighed 71 #s ,plus the 18#s of bacon, that's 89 #s. I was charged for `104#s, so I'm figuring another 15 #s is missing. Which would average about 30#s of bacon from a 540# Tamworth (bacon maker) sow, that I'm accustomed to getting. I think some other customer got a chunk of my bacon.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

It's possible. We butcher at home and get whatever hits the ground when we kill the hog. I paid for one butchered animal in my life, a large mulie buck. I got back enough meat to make a small mulie buck.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

We've been averaging 15-20 pounds of bacon per 250 pound hog.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I do not think you got your animal back
Here is a chart for a market hog. Market hog live weight is usually ~240 lbs.
http://www.askthemeatman.com/yield_on_hog.htm


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I'm pretty sure I got my own pig back. I just don't think I got all of her. My theory is that the identifying tag came off in the brine vat and another customer got a bit more bacon than they paid for. 

I'm pretty disappointed, namely since I depend on the quality control at this facility. I've processed more than 3 dozen hogs with them within the last few years and this is the first time there's been a problem. I'll definitely keep a closer eye on the cuts when I'm picking them up.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

what you are describing happens more times then not, and its nice you give the benefit of the doubt. I would not! 

I never take any meat to a processor ever for that reason. well I'm more or less a lurker on the hog board and currently have no pigs I am a avid hunter and know of too many stories of people not getting back what they took in. I wont bore you with them and these are all first hand accounts from different people using different processors

a few years back the dnr in several states raided meat processors that handled wild game and found many still in possession of customers game well after the customer had picked up their meat. 

I think you would do well to let who ever is in charge there know that you know you did not get all your meat from prior experiance and your are very unhappy about it for what ever the reason be it incompetence or out right theft. and will be looking for someone else the next time around as well as voice your concerns to friends and family about thier establishment.


----------



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

I have never wanted to admit that the processors would take there cut out of every animal going through their facility's. But after learning to process my own animals i had to admit it as well as get mad about it on occasion.
we did 6 hogs all in the 350 to 400 lb range & every 1 of them yielded 20 to 24 lbs of bacon. & that was with an extreme amount left on the ribs for good spare ribs for our customers. The thing that really gets me is the amount of sausage you get back from the thieves, at 12 to 15 lbs on a larger hog is totally ridicules, when i do them here we get 30 + lbs every time. & that's doing it lean,
the question on your smoked meat weight is a flip of a coin, if you had made steaks cut off the centers you need to remember to weigh those as well, but smoked meat does weigh less then fresh but not at the amount you have described, which is why i suggest you count the steaks as well. & did you get hocks too? 
i would defiantly make a call to the processor to complain


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

That sounds like you are missing meat. It sounds like you got back what was for a 220 hog not 540.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

We've had this experience in the past, which is why we started to process our own meats completely. It may be a mistake, butthen again it may not be. I'd certainly speak with the processor about it, and give him/her the benefit of the doubt, and give them an opportunity to make it right with you!


----------

